# gym succes stories



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

since this forum section is full of brags nowadays, i might as well do the same and give some motivation at the same time. here are a few mires i got since i lift (all body related)

1. was at the beach walking towards the toilet. when i got back i noticed a group of 3 foids, 1 telling her friends to look at me and then all 3 stared at me when i walked past them literally turning their heads

2. was walking home from the supermarket with a tanktop on when a group of 5-6 jbs walked towards me. they all went quiet and one said „ohhhh“ when they passed me.

3. was with 2 foids i didnt know and a mate. one asked if i got ass muscle and touched my butt and said „oh yea you definitely do“

4. met my gf through my gym, she stared at my arms when i approached her for a good 30 seconds mid conversation

5. girl approached me saying „my friend wants your number“ when i walked around shirtless

6. my crush touched my chest mid conversation asking if it got bigger and also complimented my butt

7. young jb mired hard after i sent her pic of my abs. a week later she asked if i want to fuck her

8. foid wanted to cheat on her bf with me saying „my bf is mhhh like the opposite of you, he is overweight and you are perfect“

9. 2 foids approached me asking if i lift, told them i only jog once or twice a week and they said i have a very nice atheltic body

could name many more. my face is definitely not chad tier so dont you ever think that gymcelling is not worth it. im also manlet tier at 5‘9.5


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Feb 19, 2020)

big motivation thread


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 19, 2020)

motivation even though face is still most important


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> motivation even though face is still most important


no doubt it is. but its underrated as a looksmultuplier


----------



## Einon (Feb 19, 2020)

Motivate a lot to go on ngl.Gym is nice and seeing that I'm becoming stronger is also great.


----------



## Madhate (Feb 19, 2020)

You got that much ioi's as a manlet. Lifefuel for manletcels.


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

Madhate said:


> You got that much ioi's as a manlet. Lifefuel for manletcels.


manletism is so fucking overrated on the internet its insane. height is definitely a big multiplier just like body but as long as you tower most girls, its no problem


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 19, 2020)

I want to meet gf in the gym tbh


----------



## Dedsrsmaxxer (Feb 19, 2020)

Lifefuel for dedicated gymmaxxer @54UD4D3


----------



## SMVbender (Feb 19, 2020)

Post height weight.


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> I want to meet gf in the gym tbh


its the first and only girl i ever really cold approached tbh. its a good hobby for relationship, we still go 1-2 a week together


SMVbender said:


> Post height weight.


176cm at ~70kg weight but most of these mires were when i was 65kg and lower bf. didnt really have a chance to show body since im heavier. trying to get to 73kg 11-12% for summer


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Feb 19, 2020)

Dedsrsmaxxer said:


> Lifefuel for dedicated gymmaxxer @54UD4D3


can't wait to get ripped in year or two brah
too bad there are no lifts for my social autism so my only chance is if some foid approaches


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> its the first and only girl i ever really cold approached tbh. its a good hobby for relationship, we still go 1-2 a week together



Can you describe how the approach went? How did you organise to meet outside of the gym for the first time? 
How long did it take to slay her for the first time?


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Feb 19, 2020)

I've tried to tell these stupid motherfuckers to hit the gym but they're all about "muh face". Do not waste your time trying to help these retards


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> can't wait to get ripped in year or two brah
> too bad there are no lifts for my social autism so my only chance is if some foid approaches


i got rid of my autism through gym ngl. i was autistic as fuck before like VERY autistic and now most normies would think im nt


----------



## homesick (Feb 19, 2020)

ok im heading to the gym today


----------



## Halotestin (Feb 19, 2020)

A friend of mine said he stopped being incel after gaining 15 kg of mass in 3 months (mostly fat but decent body) girls who ignored.him started to act all slutty, gymcelling is legit


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> Can you describe how the approach went? How did you organise to meet outside of the gym for the first time?
> How long did it take to slay her for the first time?


saw her in a train and recognized her cuz it was my crush for her a while. she got out at the same station as me and i just went up to her asking if shes from the same gym etc. had personal talk for 15-20 min but didnz ask for number. met her a few more times on the way home and we always talked about different stuff. after about 3 months later i trained with her at the gym (worked there for a while) and asked if she wants to go to some local festival with me and a few mates. we went there and got a lot closer. we texted a little and met again a few days later. date wasnt that good and she didnt seem super interested anymore so i went all in and complimented her saying i approached her cuz i want to get to know her (and not be friends). 3rd date i made out with her for like 5-6 hours with small pauses. i fucked her 5 months into the relationship cuz she was a virgin (tried it like every meeting but she always blocked). we are together for 4 years soon


----------



## Madhate (Feb 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> 9. 2 foids approached me asking if i lift, told them i only jog once or twice a week and they said i have a very nice atheltic body


*JFL*


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

Madhate said:


> *JFL*


you always have to make foids believe u are chad with super genetics. tell them u eat pizza every day and dont lift but look like jeff seid


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> saw her in a train and recognized her cuz it was my crush for her a while. she got out at the same station as me and i just went up to her asking if shes from the same gym etc. had personal talk for 15-20 min but didnz ask for number. met her a few more times on the way home and we always talked about different stuff. after about 3 months later i trained with her at the gym (worked there for a while) and asked if she wants to go to some local festival with me and a few mates. we went there and got a lot closer. we texted a little and met again a few days later. date wasnt that good and she didnt seem super interested anymore so i went all in and complimented her saying i approached her cuz i want to get to know her (and not be friends). 3rd date i made out with her for like 5-6 hours with small pauses. i fucked her 5 months into the relationship cuz she was a virgin (tried it like every meeting but she always blocked). we are together for 4 years soon


 
Holy shit what a lifefuel story. Honestly good job OP.
How old was she when you started dating her?


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> Holy shit what a lifefuel story. Honestly good job OP.
> How old was she when you started dating her?


15 and i was 18 jfl. u cant find a good looking girl above 15-16 that is virgin sadly. its not cringe anymore now that im 22 and shes 19


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 19, 2020)

The brag sub.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> 15 and i was 18 jfl. u cant find a good looking girl above 15-16 that is virgin sadly. its not cringe anymore now that im 22 and shes 19



Mirin hard. Taking her virginity must've been great.
How often do you slay her?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 19, 2020)

Suifuel, brudi. I want JB admiration so bad. Never got it. It's unimagineable for me that a girl asks me to fuck her. 
Also lol @8, I feel mogged by overweight guys. 
I started gymceling 3 weeks ago on a full body workout and I already see some gains, so let's see where it takes me. 
You're almost 21 if I got it right? Would be nice if you still get JB iois at that age, I'm 19 and I basically only care about attracting JB when I'm looksmaxed in my mid twenties.


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> Mirin hard. Taking her virginity must've been great.
> How often do you slay her?


we only fuck when she isnt near her ovulation so not that much atm. lets say like once max twixe a week


Curious0 said:


> Suifuel, brudi. I want JB admiration so bad. Never got it. It's unimagineable for me that a girl asks me to fuck her.
> Also lol @8, I feel mogged by overweight guys.
> I started gymceling 3 weeks ago on a full body workout and I already see some gains, so let's see where it takes me.
> You're almost 21 if I got it right? Would be nice if you still get JB iois at that age, I'm 19 and I basically only care about attracting JB when I'm looksmaxed in my mid twenties.


im 22 bur everyone thinks im 17 18 so yea i get a lot of jb validation but not much from older girls


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> we only fuck when she isnt near her ovulation so not that much atm. lets say like once max twixe a week
> 
> im 22 bur everyone thinks im 17 18 so yea i get a lot of jb validation but not much from older girls


Same. I look like 16 or 17 so my prime will probably be at around 23 or so when I have a mix of masculinity and prettyboyishness, if I don't get hair loss. 
Do you do full body workouts or upper/lower split or push/pull/legs?


----------



## Germania (Feb 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> manletism is so fucking overrated on the internet its insane. height is definitely a big multiplier just like body but as long as you tower most girls, its no problem


you are 5'9"no one outside of this forum would seriously say that 5'9 "is short, just fuck their whore mothers.


----------



## Madhate (Feb 19, 2020)

Germania said:


> you are 5'9"no one outside of this forum would seriously say that 5'9 "is short, just fuck their whore mothers.


In my country 6'1 is average. Literally.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 19, 2020)

Germania said:


> you are 5'9"no one outside of this forum would seriously say that 5'9 "is short, just fuck their whore mothers.


I'm 5'11 and have been called short several times. 5'9 is definitely considered manlet outside of this forum.


----------



## Germania (Feb 19, 2020)

Madhate said:


> In my country 6'1 is average. Literally.


yeah, but we are living in Germany, where we have a ethnic rate of over 50% in some cities. And even Germans are not as tall as everyone says. 
Anyway, height doesn't matter after 5'8" in my experience if you have a goodish face.


Curious0 said:


> I'm 5'11 and have been called short several times. 5'9 is definitely considered manlet outside of this forum.


same here, never heard that


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 19, 2020)

didnt read


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

Germania said:


> yeah, but we are living in Germany, where we have a ethnic rate of over 50% in some cities. And even Germans are not as tall as everyone says.
> Anyway, height doesn't matter after 5'8" in my experience if you have a goodish face.
> 
> same here, never heard that


never been called short either at 5‘9


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> since this forum section is full of brags nowadays, i might as well do the same and give some motivation at the same time. here are a few mires i got since i lift (all body related)
> 
> 1. was at the beach walking towards the toilet. when i got back i noticed a group of 3 foids, 1 telling her friends to look at me and then all 3 stared at me when i walked past them literally turning their heads
> 
> ...


Very motivating thread bro 👌


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 19, 2020)

Curious0 said:


> I'm 5'11 and have been called short several times. 5'9 is definitely considered manlet outside of this forum.


5 9 is dwarf status, as a 5'9 guy i literally am shorter than all white men my age. i am only taller than gooks and curries.


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> 5 9 is dwarf status, as a 5'9 guy i literally am shorter than all white men my age. i am only taller than gooks and curries.


it doesnt matter if ur face and body mogs the other guys. all that matters is that you need to be taller than the girl, preferably in heels. i still tower my 5'6 gf if she has heels on


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> it doesnt matter if ur face and body mogs the other guys. all that matters is that you need to be taller than the girl, preferably in heels. i still tower my 5'6 gf if she has heels on


well my face is psl 1.5 and body is ok but not good enough to halo with all my other flaws.


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> well my face is psl 1.5




im sorry


----------



## .👽. (Feb 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> since this forum section is full of brags nowadays, i might as well do the same and give some motivation at the same time. here are a few mires i got since i lift (all body related)
> 
> 1. was at the beach walking towards the toilet. when i got back i noticed a group of 3 foids, 1 telling her friends to look at me and then all 3 stared at me when i walked past them literally turning their heads
> 
> ...


Post your body buddy


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Feb 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> manletism is so fucking overrated on the internet its insane


bruh I'm 6'1 good frame good face and was virgin till 20 lmfao. It's exucse.


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Post your body buddy


this pic was at the time i got approached the most (last summer). its nothing special, can be achieved in 4 5 months with good diet and genetics. i didnt even lift for months cuz of injury and didnt hit shoulders and chest for a year due to injury


----------



## Madhate (Feb 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> this pic was at the time i got approached the most (last summer). its nothing special, can be achieved in 4 5 months with good diet and genetics. i didnt even lift for months cuz of injury and didnt hit shoulders and chest for a year due to injury


How long have you been training and what programme? You look like you trained for 1 year not 4 years


----------



## BigBiceps (Feb 19, 2020)

Mirin


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

Madhate said:


> How long have you been training and what programme? You look like you trained for 1 year not 4 years


i always had injuries and couldnt lift and lost all my gains. first injury was from a fight, fought vs a kickboxer and took him on hard ground with big stones under us and next day i felt how my shoulder was poppin and inflammated. couldnt gym for 6 months cuz tendon was damaged

other injury was from work, doing the same movement all day and not warming up before heavy benching etc. couldnt lift shoulders and chest for 1 year and lost motivation to gym at all.

3rd injury was when i got attacked by a random guy with a steel weapon, he fucked my lower back. 

im back in the gym for 2 months now and at 70kg 12% bf, i was 63kg 11% on the pic i posted


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> since this forum section is full of brags nowadays, i might as well do the same and give some motivation at the same time. here are a few mires i got since i lift (all body related)
> 
> 1. was at the beach walking towards the toilet. when i got back i noticed a group of 3 foids, 1 telling her friends to look at me and then all 3 stared at me when i walked past them literally turning their heads
> 
> ...


jfl u are manlet and this is ur treatement

iamgine someone like @cocainecowboy who is 6'7


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Feb 19, 2020)

didnt read


----------



## SHARK (Feb 19, 2020)

Lifefuel thread. How many inches are your arms? And what's your workout routine.


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (Feb 19, 2020)

apollothegun said:


> I've tried to tell these stupid motherfuckers to hit the gym but they're all about "muh face". Do not waste your time trying to help these retards


Less competition for us


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Feb 19, 2020)

jfl at midgets in the gym. Good for you bro your short manlet body is easier to build muscle as supposed to taller men fucking faggot liberal soyboy cuck


----------



## 6ft4 (Feb 19, 2020)

going to gym at 2:30am after treading this FUARK


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

SHARK said:


> Lifefuel thread. How many inches are your arms? And what's your workout routine.


my arms are abour 5‘9.5 just like my height

and currently im doing a mix of strenght training and hypertrophy. monday and tuesday i do compounds with 5x5 sets/reps and higher weight and thursday friday satueday i do legs push pull with 3-4x10-12


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Feb 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> 7. young jb mired hard after i sent her pic of my abs. a week later she asked if i want to fuck her


why are you here cunt?


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> why are you here cunt?


90% of these were after i joined the forum and now im addicted to it

also i keep searching for methods to looksmax further


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Feb 19, 2020)

buflek said:


> 90% of these were after i joined the forum and now im addicted to it
> 
> also i keep searching for methods to looksmax further


right, how are you facially? are we talking 5psl 5.5?


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> right, how are you facially? are we talking 5psl 5.5?


my lowest rates were psl 5.5 and my highest 6


----------



## LordGodcat (Feb 20, 2020)

What was it like before you started lifting? Did you get lots of iois still, or did gymcelling make all the difference?


----------



## Ruby (Feb 20, 2020)

buflek said:


> you always have to make foids believe u are chad with super genetics. tell them u eat pizza every day and dont lift but look like jeff seid


i have a friend who looks like a beast and when he is asked if he works out he always says he was born with those muscle lol


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Feb 20, 2020)

*WHAT THE FUCK, I SEE ALL THESE STORIES ABOUT GUYS GETTING GIRLS AT THE GYM, OR EVEN GETTING APPROACHED, BUT I GO OUT AND I DON'T GET SHIT, MAYBE IOI'S BUT THESE GUYS LEGIT GET GIRLS FUCKING WALKING UP TO THEM AND SHIT, NONE OF THAT IOI BULLSHIT YOU'VE GOTTA BE KIDDING ME, IT'S OVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*
*
I CAN ONLLY SYMPATHIZE WITH MY BOY 
@Pietrosiek *
*ONLY HE KNOWS THE STRUGGLE ABOUT RIDING ON THE BUS EVERYDAY, JUST TRYING TO GET WIKTORIA TO GIVE HIM SOME ATTENTION, FUCK THIS GAY EARTH.*


----------



## Boneisdestiny (Feb 20, 2020)

buflek said:


> my lowest rates were psl 5.5 and my highest 6


Says it all. Jfl thinking 3-4.5 psl guys are gonna get similar results by gymcelling


----------



## LordGodcat (Feb 20, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK, I SEE ALL THESE STORIES ABOUT GUYS GETTING GIRLS AT THE GYM, OR EVEN GETTING APPROACHED, BUT I GO OUT AND I DON'T GET SHIT, MAYBE IOI'S BUT THESE GUYS LEGIT GET GIRLS FUCKING WALKING UP TO THEM AND SHIT, NONE OF THAT IOI BULLSHIT YOU'VE GOTTA BE KIDDING ME, IT'S OVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*
> *
> I CAN ONLLY SYMPATHIZE WITH MY BOY
> @Pietrosiek *
> *ONLY HE KNOWS THE STRUGGLE ABOUT RIDING ON THE BUS EVERYDAY, JUST TRYING TO GET WIKTORIA TO GIVE HIM SOME ATTENTION, FUCK THIS GAY EARTH.*



You need to be 5.5-6 PSL


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Feb 20, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> You need to be 5.5-6 PSL







*BRUH, EVEN AT THIS LEVEL I STILL DON'T GET SHIT.*


----------



## adrianolm (Feb 20, 2020)

SHARK said:


> Lifefuel thread. How many inches are your arms? And what's your workout routine.


Not really once you realize op is 6 PSL


----------



## LordGodcat (Feb 20, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> View attachment 274723
> 
> *BRUH, EVEN AT THIS LEVEL I STILL DON'T GET SHIT.*



Because you're ethnic


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Feb 20, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> Because you're ethnic


*YOU'VE GOTTA BE SHITTING ME, I'M 6'2 WITH A FRAUDED 23 INCH BIDELTOID, MY PHENO IS LEGIT MEDITERRANEAN, ENOUGH WITH THIS 'ETHNIC' CRAP, I DON'T LOOK CURRY ETHNIC FAILO IS FOR RICES AND CURRIES AND LEGITIMATELY DARK PEOPLE, WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENEING

Maybe I am locationcel?*


----------



## LordGodcat (Feb 20, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> *YOU'VE GOTTA BE SHITTING ME, I'M 6'2 WITH A FRAUDED 23 INCH BIDELTOID, MY PHENO IS LEGIT MEDITERRANEAN, ENOUGH WITH THIS 'ETHNIC' CRAP, I DON'T LOOK CURRY ETHNIC FAILO IS FOR RICES AND CURRIES AND LEGITIMATELY DARK PEOPLE, WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENEING
> 
> Maybe I am locationcel?*



Where do you live?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Feb 20, 2020)

if you've been rated 6psl before than you have no need to be using this site,

it's only going to fuck you up, and it's sad that you need validation from all of these incels. You must have a really fucked up dopamine reward system.


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Feb 20, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> Where do you live?


I live in NY, but I mean location as in I'm in highschool, so perhaps very little exposure?


----------



## LordGodcat (Feb 20, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> I live in NY, but I mean location as in I'm in highschool, so perhaps very little exposure?



I heard that it's easier to slay in high school when foids don't yet know their true value and you can run JBF (just be first).


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Feb 20, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> I heard that it's easier to slay in high school when foids don't yet know their true value and you can run JBF (just be first).


*HOW CAN I HAVE AN ETHNIC FAILO AT THIS LEVEL OF COLORING + PSL, FUCKING HELL IT'S OVER IF I DON'T LOOK LIKE A GHOST > FUCKING BULL SHIT *


----------



## buflek (Feb 20, 2020)

adrianolm said:


> Not really once you realize op is 6 PSL





Dyorotic2 said:


> if you've been rated 6psl before than you have no need to be using this site,
> 
> it's only going to fuck you up, and it's sad that you need validation from all of these incels. You must have a really fucked up dopamine reward system.


ive only been rated psl 6 on my very best pic so probably more like 5.5.

lets not talk about psl autism. in real life id say 7/10 face and 8 with body included MAX


----------



## LordGodcat (Feb 20, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> *HOW CAN I HAVE AN ETHNIC FAILO AT THIS LEVEL OF COLORING + PSL, FUCKING HELL IT'S OVER IF I DON'T LOOK LIKE A GHOST > FUCKING BULL SHIT *
> View attachment 274736



That explains it. @buflek is very white looking. Like legit superwhite™


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Feb 20, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> That explains it. @buflek is very white looking. Like legit superwhite™


*IT'S OVER, HOW CAN I EVEN GET MORE WHITE?
IT'S TIME TO DRINK BLEACH AND LDAR*


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Feb 20, 2020)

buflek said:


> since this forum section is full of brags nowadays, i might as well do the same and give some motivation at the same time. here are a few mires i got since i lift (all body related)
> 
> 1. was at the beach walking towards the toilet. when i got back i noticed a group of 3 foids, 1 telling her friends to look at me and then all 3 stared at me when i walked past them literally turning their heads
> 
> ...


I have a similar frame to you, but if you're getting that much attention I might gymcel.


----------



## LordGodcat (Feb 20, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> *IT'S OVER, HOW CAN I EVEN GET MORE WHITE?
> IT'S TIME TO DRINK BLEACH AND LDAR*



Reincarnationmaxx and hope you end up looking like this:


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 20, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK, I SEE ALL THESE STORIES ABOUT GUYS GETTING GIRLS AT THE GYM, OR EVEN GETTING APPROACHED, BUT I GO OUT AND I DON'T GET SHIT, MAYBE IOI'S BUT THESE GUYS LEGIT GET GIRLS FUCKING WALKING UP TO THEM AND SHIT, NONE OF THAT IOI BULLSHIT YOU'VE GOTTA BE KIDDING ME, IT'S OVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*
> *
> I CAN ONLLY SYMPATHIZE WITH MY BOY
> @Pietrosiek *
> *ONLY HE KNOWS THE STRUGGLE ABOUT RIDING ON THE BUS EVERYDAY, JUST TRYING TO GET WIKTORIA TO GIVE HIM SOME ATTENTION, FUCK THIS GAY EARTH.*


Ur are too tall, too good looking and too DOM

plus U look older than your age 

u think a 120lb job would approach you m8?


----------



## Madhate (Feb 20, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> View attachment 274747


Holy body+tan halo


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 20, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> I heard that it's easier to slay in high school when foids don't yet know their true value and you can run JBF (just be first).


Absolutely giga true


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 20, 2020)

buflek said:


> ive only been rated psl 6 on my very best pic so probably more like 5.5.
> 
> lets not talk about psl autism. in real life id say 7/10 face and 8 with body included MAX


Gl with that if you were 3.5psl not 5.5...


----------



## buflek (Feb 20, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> Gl with that if you were 3.5psl not 5.5...


it works from 4.5 to 5 too. if u are sub average it wont benefit much sadly


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Feb 20, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> View attachment 274747


"body is cope, face only matters"


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 20, 2020)

buflek said:


> it works from 4.5 to 5 too. if u are sub average it wont benefit much sadly


yes so this discussion does gymceling work is pointless, becouse it doesnt work for actuall cels


----------



## buflek (Feb 20, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> yes so this discussion does gymceling work is pointless, becouse it doesnt work for actuall cels


first leanmax, then surgery max and then gymmax. its not like one alone will make you slay, you need to do all of them


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 20, 2020)

buflek said:


> first leanmax, then surgery max and then gymmax. its not like one alone will make you slay, you need to do all of them


unless youre gl


----------



## buflek (Feb 20, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> unless youre gl


becoming gl is the purpose of this forum


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Feb 22, 2020)

'Gymcelling is useless bro'

Yeah right.


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 22, 2020)

As a gymmaxed bro myself, one time I was walking in my uni campus and 5 foids were staring at me and when I stared at a foid back she goes *"he is so ugly" *out loud.... like really loud that I heard her from like 5 meters away.

If you have a chad body and a sub 5 face it will bring unwanted attention to you, just like having a chad face with extreme manlet height.
Now I wear very baggy clothes with a hat down to my eye level and head phones on 24/7 when I leave my place like the giga trucel that I'm


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 23, 2020)

noped said:


> height?


5'10, 6'0 with shoes I height mog 70% of other men in my country
it's all face
Like I literally can't find anyone in my country who frame and muscle insertions mog me expect the international pro bodybuilders.


----------



## HighIQcel (Feb 23, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> A friend of mine said he stopped being incel after gaining 15 kg of mass in 3 months (mostly fat but decent body) girls who ignored.him started to act all slutty, gymcelling is legit


How did he manage to gain 15 KG within 3 months???


----------



## buflek (Feb 23, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> How did he manage to gain 15 KG within 3 months???


i gained 10kg in 1 month. u just need to eat a lot men. i have super fast metabolism too


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 23, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> View attachment 274690
> View attachment 274691


I hate that meme TBH
Its face but Chico is like 6'2-6'3 as well
Not to mention his already high smv would be even higher if he gained some muscle mass!

Anyways years after saying that Chico himself started lifting weights JFL


----------



## HighIQcel (Feb 23, 2020)

buflek said:


> i gained 10kg in 1 month. u just need to eat a lot men. i have super fast metabolism too


I'm 187 and 65 kg. I eat 3 times per day. How a lot should I eat??? 10 times? Also, If I work from 9 to 18 how can I manage to eat in that period of time?


----------



## buflek (Feb 23, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> I'm 187 and 65 kg. I eat 3 times per day. How a lot should I eat??? 10 times? Also, If I work from 9 to 18 how can I manage to eat in that period of time?


i eat 6x a day

before work oats
first break at work chicken with bread
2nd break other kind of meat
after work pasta
shake after gym
whatever my mom cooks but its also meat
high protein quark


----------



## HighIQcel (Feb 23, 2020)

buflek said:


> i eat 6x a day
> 
> before work oats
> first break at work chicken with bread
> ...


Why do you eat before workouts? Also, seems like you don't consume a lot at once you just separate the amount of meals.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 23, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> I'm 187 and 65 kg. I eat 3 times per day. How a lot should I eat??? 10 times? Also, If I work from 9 to 18 how can I manage to eat in that period of time?


How many times you eat doesn't matter

Just eat in a caloric surplus while also eating enough protein and lifting weights at least 3x/week

You'll grow


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Feb 23, 2020)

yeahhhhh


----------



## HighIQcel (Feb 23, 2020)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> yeahhhhh


How long did it take?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Feb 23, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> How long did it take?


i mean theres 5 years between those photos but I defo could have done it much quicker, from age 18-20 I lterally drank alcohol 3 times and just ate ready meals and frozen pizzas. I reckon if you put everything into it that could be a 2 year transformation


----------



## RedKeyboard (Feb 23, 2020)

Drop the cycle OP, mirin the aesthetics in this thread

*Everyone in here interesting in lifting: Natty lifting is a MEME!
*
Natty lift for 6 months to the first year MAX just to build up TENDON strength. 

After that, just roid and your results will be faster and better than anything possible natural.


----------



## Halotestin (Feb 23, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> How did he manage to gain 15 KG within 3 months???


For an average height person all you need is eat between 3000 and 4000 kcal


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Feb 23, 2020)

I've been working out for over 6 years and am still skinny fat with practically no muscle. I'm not weak either. average lift strength. 
Some people just cannot gain significant muscle mass no matter what they do.


----------



## Zdeweilx (Feb 23, 2020)

buflek said:


> since this forum section is full of brags nowadays, i might as well do the same and give some motivation at the same time. here are a few mires i got since i lift (all body related)
> 
> 1. was at the beach walking towards the toilet. when i got back i noticed a group of 3 foids, 1 telling her friends to look at me and then all 3 stared at me when i walked past them literally turning their heads
> 
> ...


For how long have you been lifting bro? Also How many times a week do you lift?
Been lifting for 6 months (very irregularly tho) and I only get complimented by dudes lmfao..


----------



## HighIQcel (Feb 23, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> For an average height person all you need is eat between 3000 and 4000 kcal


What if 6'2 height?


----------



## 2peasinapod (Feb 23, 2020)

getting validated for spending years in the gym and killing yourself with diet and exericse

meanwhile i get it for my god given face lol


----------



## Halotestin (Feb 23, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> What if 6'2 height?


Try using this calculator, the need is probably a bit less. https://online-calculator.org/health/weight-gain-calculator.php

An example: I was watching in YouTube a 18 yrs boy with 60kg, he gained 8kg in 1 month eating around 4kcal he is 180cm (5'11). The channel is Brazilian, named "Victor lelis", the challenge was called "projeto frango". Once I gained around 10kilos in a month using cyproheptadine.


----------

